# Quote from Charlie Sheen on co-sleeping & CIO in People Magazine



## Pukka (Apr 27, 2003)

The latest issue of People had Charlie Sheen and Denise Richards with their new baby girl, Sam, on the cover. This is part of the first paragraph:

Quote:

But at 3 a.m. on a recent Wednesday morning the lady at his side - his newborn daughter Sam - was simply not going to be soothed. "I changed her three or four times and fed her and did the burping." he says. For four hours he tried to get her to go to sleep, but she still wailed every time he left her nursery. "Finally I took her to Denise, and we put her between us," he says, "and she fell right asleep." The lesson? To heck with experts who suggest you let babies cry themselves to sleep. "You know what? No," Sheen, 38, says. "There's a time when compassion outweighs everything else."
I love the use of the word "compassion". The article also says Denise is breastfeeding. Yay!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I read that too and thought it was really cool.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

I just read that issue, but I didn't see any mention of nursing.







I looked for it too, after tha bit about him feeding the baby.
I just loved the planned cesarean because it was "convenient" to do it during his hiatus, and how when she went into labor naturally, they STILL sectioned her!







:


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm not getting the breastfeeding thing either, Elphaba. I tried, I really wanted to find it!!

GROSS on the planned c-section and complete disregard for what baby and Denise's body were doing in their own way.

I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that Charlie was feeding formula. Anyone want to wager?


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Good for them about CIO, but not so much on the section! You know, heaven forbid celebrities look like everyone else after birth!


----------



## buttercup (Dec 18, 2002)

LOL - I love it. Good for them. You know, he is right - compassion does outweigh everything else.


----------



## Pukka (Apr 27, 2003)

There is a picture of Denise w/ baby Sam on page 52. The caption under the pic reads,

Quote:

"I enjoy time by myself with her at night." says Denise who fits in short naps between breastfeeding.
I didn't really understand why they went ahead w/ the planned c-section even though she went into labor naturally. They didn't elaborate on it. I thought it was a bit odd that Denise referred to it as "convenient". I can't imagine someone cutting into me like that and considering it convenient.

Still applaud them for co-sleeping, though!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

Thank you Pukka!

You're right, it is great that they talked about putting the baby in their bed. Just wait until the next issue where some momo is going to write in about how irresponsible People was to print something that promotes babies being anywhere other than in a crib.







:

I couldn't understand going ahead with the c/s either, since she went into labor naturally, which makes me think that there must have been something else going on. Maybe baby Sam was transverse, we'll never know.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by playdoh_
*GROSS on the planned c-section and complete disregard for what baby and Denise's body were doing in their own way.*
OK - as an L&D nurse, I have to say that many c/sec's that are touted as "convenience" or fill in some other bogus reason are really b/c of a maternal herpes breakout or other type of thing that people want to keep private.

Then again, I've heard that it is in vogue in LA to schedule a c/sec so the mom can have a tummy tuck at the same time.







:

But before you go on the attack, keep in mind that some women really do have medical reasons for wanting a c/sec, but don't want their publicist announcing it (or even just their parents knowing about it!)


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, there had to be something medical going on. Because they scheduled the c/s at 38 weeks and she went into labor before that and they still did the c/s. I hadn't even thought of herpes, though that would be a good reason. It just irked me that she would say " we like to plan things. It was convenient." Hello!? Motherhood ain't convenient! :LOL


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, but EVERY celebrity mama in that article (there were 3) had a c/section. That made me really







.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

Did Debra Messing have a c/s? It didn't say, but I figured she did.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Elphaba_
*Did Debra Messing have a c/s? It didn't say, but I figured she did.*
I don't think she did.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lucysmama_
*Yeah, but EVERY celebrity mama in that article (there were 3) had a c/section. That made me really







.*
Hmmm - I'm guessing the "tummy tuck at delivery" phenomena seeing Hollywood's facination with plastic surgery.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I'll bet a nickle Messing had a section. Her baby was so tiny, i think 5lbs 13 oz, and she was huge!

I thought about the herpes, std deal when i read it. I mean, if the baby was transverse, or even breech, wouldnt she say it?

And lets be real, charlie slept with prostitutes, maybe he gave her herpes!

Still, i was glad he brought the baby in bed with them.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:

"You know what? No," Sheen, 38, says. "There's a time when compassion outweighs everything else."
it's always great to see positive coverage of any ap parentingthing, esp. co sleeping, not cio, but uh, that struck me as repugnant that a (former? don't care)womanizing, batterer like charlie sheen would speak of how compassionate he is...


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I know none of you will understand this but natural childbirth terrified me and I wanted a C section. While I didn't plan one it turned out that I "needed" one. I put it in quotes b/c after reading so much Ilearned that very few C sections are really needed but the doctor said I did and I was thrilled not to push that baby out. All the nursees reassured me that I was not a failure and I just kept thinking, "whew...I get to have it the easy way"
So maybe she planned it b/c she was afraid and being rich she can do that stuff.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:

I know none of you will understand this but natural childbirth terrified me and I wanted a C section.
i felt that way until i actually got pregnant. and i was still pretty scared, but that inspired me to research labor throughout my pregnancy. and then i became more scared of the csection. i think you made a really really good point. the fear is huge, and not every woman wants to (or can) get past it. and that's fine. i don't think it's cool to be bashing women for their choices. who knows, if my livelyhood was contingent on the flatness of my belly, and all i'd been told was really mainstream kinda stuff, i'd prob. be right there with those actresses getting tummy tuck sections. the bigger thing to bash on is the culture we're living in and propagating by expecting women to have perfectly flat bellies.


----------



## kchapman (Mar 23, 2004)

I personally know more than one person who had a c/s because it could be scheduled around their work schedule.
My doctor repeatedly told me that women have been having babies since the beginning of time so it never crossed my mind to do anything but natural childbirth.


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

I read that article and while I'm glad co-sleeping got a positive nod, I'm not impressed. The baby is 6 weeks old! Who would make a 6 week old CIO? Even many CIO supporters (including all the "experts") don't suggest CIO until MUCH MUCH older.

So um yes, when dealing with a newborn compassion comes first







:


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom2six_
*

Then again, I've heard that it is in vogue in LA to schedule a c/sec so the mom can have a tummy tuck at the same time.







:
*
That's what I was thinking!

Glad they advocated for not CIO though







.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

A friend of mine told me her DIL had a c-section b/c her obgyn was going out of town around her due date and since she wanted him to deliver, they scheduled a c-section before his vacation.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

_According to Us Weekly, as Messing was laboring away Wednesday night at an L.A. hospital, cast mates were enjoying a wrap part at Pearl, a West Hollywood nightclub._

Even if she did have a section, at least she labored away. She had been ordered on bedrest for the rest of the season, the weeks before her son was born.

Anyway, I'm glad they are at least breastfeeding and co-sleeping. As for the planned C-Section, that was odd, but it seems to be the norm these days.
My aunt planned both of her children's birthdays and had C-Sections.
As for a tummy tuck after the section :







I'm disgusted!
[but not shocked]


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I didn't read the article and I don't want to judge anyone but there are so many negative assumtions in this thread. I think we should try and concentrate on the positives that they are co-sleeping and breastfeeding. I mean in our society the planned c-section and putting the baby in the crib from birth, and CIO are all the norm and if you are ignorant to the AP ways then the main stream is all you know. I mean, at least BFing is back and I feel co-sleeping is a lot more main stream then people think. I have spoke to a number of mommas at my play groups who mention co-sleeping and extended BFing in a quiet whisper so they don't get embaressed (I however voise that I co-sleep, CD, plan to EBF, etc.). Hopefully articles like this will make people not feel ashamed to do what their instincts tell them to do and make the AP parenting ways more mainstream.










Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## Chaja (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm glad to hear the word compassion used when discussing a newborn child somewhere other than on this forum.

Are they supplementing with formula? Was a C-section necssary - or convenient? I don't know - and honestly - as long as they have compassion for their child am not so concerned about that other stuff!! Hopefully sleeping in mommy's arms will make supplementing with formula at night much less appealling - or convenient.

SADLY - people do let a 6 week old CIO - in fact it is promoted for babies even younger than that .


----------



## mommy2twinboys (Sep 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TooManyCritters*
I read that article and while I'm glad co-sleeping got a positive nod, I'm not impressed. :

It is Hollywood. Could be sleeping with the nanny.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

It is nice to read parents talking about co-sleeping for all the "let the baby cry out" advocates to hear.
But as someone said before - I bet there will be a letter from someone saying that it is dangerous for the baby to sleep anywhere else than in his own bed







:


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

NICE on the co-sleeping bit, compassion is the right word that's for sure.

Totally sounds like they are bottle feeding though based on that little bit...


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

yay! I Just think parents that put baby in crib are "fighting" against the norm... The norm is baby should be with mama! I'm glad he said that.. maybe that will make non-cosleeping parents rethink their sleeping arrangement!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

and people that say it's dangerous... I really don't buy this, I have coslept exclusively with both dd and ds since birth and never came close to smothering them! Our bodies are designed to do this! Just like they are designed to breastfeed!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

wow, all the speculation over STDs and Herpes and Transverse babes ect. Does no one in the public eye deserve any privacy?? I'm sure she'd be thirilled to know that people are talking about the possiblity that her husband gave her an STD.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
are really b/c of a maternal herpes breakout or *other type of thing that people want to keep private*......But before you go on the attack, keep in mind that some women really do have medical reasons for wanting a c/sec, *but don't want their publicist announcing it (or even just their parents knowing about it!)*

Please note that STD was but one example given of a reason that someone might want to keep their true reason for a c/sec quiet.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elphaba*
I just read that issue, but I didn't see any mention of nursing.







I looked for it too, after tha bit about him feeding the baby.
I just loved the planned cesarean because it was "convenient" to do it during his hiatus, and how when she went into labor naturally, they STILL sectioned her!







:

Yes, i was so upset when I read that even though her body went into labor one day before the scheduled c-section that they did it anyways. The article also said that they did it because "we like to plan things"!!! ANd no, they are not breastfeeding. THe article says that Charlie was feeding the baby and everytime they left her in the nursery she would cry, adn that he tried that for 4hours before he finally brought her into their bed... Although its nice that he finally brought her to bed with them, Im very disapointed to see stars plan c-sections for non-medical reasons and not breastfeeding.


----------

